# Sick from stool softeners?



## racing94 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey guys, so normally I'm IBS D but every now and then I get a few days where I'm C and since I'm also lactose intolerant I just go have ice cream and it fixes it up, but this time I decided to take stool softeners, just one night, and it said take 1-3, so of course I figure "I'll just take three to make sure this gets out of the way!".... I took them Saturday night, today is Monday, ever since I woke up Sunday morning I've been sick as can be. Nausea, dizziness, stomach pains and diarrhea, I knew frequent BMs would be most my day Sunday but is this nausea and overall sick feeling normal? I seriously feel like I OD'd on these things in one swing! Ugh. Anyone have experience with these symptoms from SS? Thanks.


----------

